# A Plan again



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

I've just had a quote from A-Plan for insurance on an R32GTR.

I'm 26, 3 years NCD, 2 SP30's totalling 9 points  and they quoted me.....



















£1195 fully comprehensive  Now that is the best quote I've had by a mile. I'm absolutely amazed. I paid £2500 last year with Flux. A-Plan's number is 0845 071 1234 (Sorry for the plug but I feel I needed to)

Cheers

John


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry for replying to my own thread but I just got my renewal from Flux this morning, £2250 where do they get their premiums from


----------

